# Remove Linux Desktop Icons



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Is there a way to remove the trash, computer, and home icons on the desktop in Fedora 13?  I like a clean desktop and I don't use those icons.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 10, 2010)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Is there a way to remove the trash, computer, and home icons on the desktop in Fedora 13?  I like a clean desktop and I don't use those icons.



can't you just right click on them and choose remove? also i think it depends on the gui you are using.

http://fedorasolved.org/Members/realz/how-to-to-remove-icons-from-the-desktop-in-gnome


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope.  If it can be done it isn't obvious.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> can't you just right click on them and choose remove? also i think it depends on the gui you are using.
> 
> http://fedorasolved.org/Members/realz/how-to-to-remove-icons-from-the-desktop-in-gnome



Thanks, I'll try that link out.


----------



## madd_axeman (Aug 26, 2010)

*Remove icons in Fedora 13*

Hi,

It's easy to remove them.  First do a Google search for the RPM Fusion website.  Go to that page and follow the instructions for enabling the RPM Fusion Repositories.  Next use the Add/Remove Software facility in Fedora 13 to search for and install a programme called tweakui.  Once that is installed, launch it from the Fedora Applications Menu and you can use it to remove the unwanted icons and do various other stuff.  

Good Luck.  -   Malcolm.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 7, 2010)

In case of questions like that, you should always inform us about what desktop environment (DE) you are using. With Fedora you have the choice for both Gnome and KDE (and maybe there are some minor DE projects to choose from in case of Fedora too).

In case you are using Gnome: right-click on them and choose for "move to trash bin".

If it is KDE that you are using: do you have them on the desktop loosely or (being the custom in KDE 4) in a folder-showing applet that shows the "desktop" folder (from your /home/(your name) location)? If you don't get my meaning, then you should make a screenshot from your desktop so that I can verify how it's done in your particular case.


----------



## madd_axeman (Sep 8, 2010)

*Removing Icons*

Hi,

Sorry.  I should have said that I am using Gnome.  My post related to the method for removing all desktop icons.  The right click and move to trash method works for any added icons but it doesn't work for the Trash and Home folder icons which are installed as standard.  (If you right click on them, you don't get a remover to trash option.)

Malcolm


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not sure whether this will work (Ubuntu does not have icons like that on the desktop by default), but I suggest opening the trash bin and sweeping the icons into the window showing the trash bin.


----------

